# Sustainable Foods For GreenHouse



## Meerkat

I was wondering what foods wound give us the most produce to grow in small greehouse.
I was thinking potatoes ,peppers,onon,carrots and herbs.
What 8 plants would you grow if it was all you'd have to survive on ?We do have chickens for eggs and protein.


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## PamsPride

8 foods? That is a large variety!
I would do:
Green beans
Potatoes
Tomatoes
Carrots
Beets
Peppers
Beans
Beans


----------



## tsrwivey

Basically what Pam said, except I'd have to have some onion! You'd definately want to consider caloric value if that's all you were going to live on on so gotta love those taters, carrots & beans!


----------



## Meerkat

PamsPride said:


> 8 foods? That is a large variety!
> I would do:
> Green beans
> Potatoes
> Tomatoes
> Carrots
> Beets
> Peppers
> Beans
> Beans


 Thanks Pam.Will beans take p much room in greenhouse? What kind do you think produce the most and will do good in container?


----------



## Meerkat

tsrwivey said:


> Basically what Pam said, except I'd have to have some onion! You'd definately want to consider caloric value if that's all you were going to live on on so gotta love those taters, carrots & beans!


 Yes onions are also a have to and garlic.Thanks a lot.


----------



## PamsPride

I would recommend pole beans and string them all the way to the top of the greenhouse. 
I would also recommend the Winter Harvest handbook for growing in a greenhouse in the winter.


----------



## The_Blob

I maximize my growing space by having heavy-screen-type shelving units along the walls and rows of wooden trellis so that I can grow herbs and other a-little-goes-a-long-way plants in small pots, climbing vine veggies AND so light can still get in to hit the raised beds. I also hang planters from the roof peak. My GH is small 12x16 because I live in Ohio :2thumb: and I primarily use it for starting plants for spring...

side note: I am going to grow taters in haybales over the winter to see how that works :crossfinger:

maybe I should replace the panels with gigantic fresnel lenses? :lolsmash:


----------



## Meerkat

PamsPride said:


> I would recommend pole beans and string them all the way to the top of the greenhouse.
> I would also recommend the Winter Harvest handbook for growing in a greenhouse in the winter.


 That site booted me off before it even came up! This piece of work I have gets booted all the time,but can't afford anything else.
Thanks I will google it and see if I can bring it up.

:flower:


----------



## Meerkat

The_Blob said:


> I maximize my growing space by having heavy-screen-type shelving units along the walls and rows of wooden trellis so that I can grow herbs and other a-little-goes-a-long-way plants in small pots, climbing vine veggies AND so light can still get in to hit the raised beds. I also hang planters from the roof peak. My GH is small 12x16 because I live in Ohio :2thumb: and I primarily use it for starting plants for spring...
> 
> side note: I am going to grow taters in haybales over the winter to see how that works :crossfinger:
> 
> maybe I should replace the panels with gigantic fresnel lenses? :lolsmash:


 We are in florida so just finishing up GH. Good idea about the wire,wonder if hardware wire like in the chicken brooder would work ? Its strong and study? I think the potatoes in a bag will do good too.
We will use 2x5s screwed together in place of post, the post cost way too much now.
I have a few grow light I had from seed starting.Also bought the poly for GH from Leonards.


----------



## Meerkat

Our greenhouse is a lean to.Its on a south wall of the house with 2 3x5' windows to open for extra heat .It is 20x8 .Its wide open now and los f stevia plants I'm lettign go to seed ,butterflies ,bees loveeee stevia.Wonder if the little fuzzy things are seeds?need to check on that.


----------



## PamsPride

Oh sorry! I did not realize you were in FL. The Winter Harvest handbook is geared more toward greenhouses that see snow! It seems to me that in FL you should be able to grow year round without an issue, you just might need to put shade cloths on your greenhouse.


----------



## Clarice

I was so hoping to get our greenhouse built this year(it will be 16' x18') we have all the materials, but don't seem to have the time. When we do get it built I plan to grow lettuce, tomatoes, onions, bunch cucumbers, climbing beans and dewarf fruit trees. Hadn't thought of potatoes but I may do them in some large tubs.


----------



## Meerkat

Clarice said:


> I was so hoping to get our greenhouse built this year(it will be 16' x18') we have all the materials, but don't seem to have the time. When we do get it built I plan to grow lettuce, tomatoes, onions, bunch cucumbers, climbing beans and dewarf fruit trees. Hadn't thought of potatoes but I may do them in some large tubs.


 We are still working on ours too. Seems somethign always come up to stop us.Now I'm sick with bronchitis plus m knee still has the bakers Cyst,but that only slows me down a little now.
I think the potatoes will be a good idea.They have zink too which helps build immune system.
We will plant greens outside since we are in florida they will do fine.
We are seniors so close to house is best to keep up plus we can use house heat to heat it.
So far good suggestions from yall.


----------



## Meerkat

PamsPride said:


> Oh sorry! I did not realize you were in FL. The Winter Harvest handbook is geared more toward greenhouses that see snow! It seems to me that in FL you should be able to grow year round without an issue, you just might need to put shade cloths on your greenhouse.


 I think we will close it in the hot part of summer though.Then open back up in the fall untill the next summer.
We have not spent much on it.Jut the frame,we had some stepping stones for floor,used untreated 1/4s for frame.
And bought the greenhouse plastic at great price from Leonards.


----------



## Bandurasbox

Meerkat said:


> I think we will close it in the hot part of summer though.Then open back up in the fall untill the next summer.
> We have not spent much on it.Jut the frame,we had some stepping stones for floor,used untreated 1/4s for frame.
> And bought the greenhouse plastic at great price from Leonards.


We have about the same climate you do Meerkat and your question was one I was wanting to ask. Last weekend, we did a hoop hot-house with a 2x4 bottom frame and inset stone bottom for flooring/drainage. Cheap! Cost us less than $65 for all the materials. It's small (5'x6'), but it's a starter house for us. We planted some heirloom seeds we ordered and three pots of onions, squash and greens. Still, there is lots of room for more! We are considering starting a raised bed with strawberries for jam. Our whole goal here is to learn winter gardening in a house, reduce cost of our dinner budget, and can/save what we can for storage.

Here's hoping it works! :crossfinger:


----------



## Clarice

DH got a lead on a metal greenhouse frame 29'x96' for $800. Grower going out of business. We don't need but half that size but it sounds like a good deal to me. I understand the better grade of plastic to cover will cost around $400 but will last aprox. 5yrs. What do you guys think?


----------



## Bandurasbox

*Meerkat's GH*



Meerkat said:


> We are in florida so just finishing up GH. Good idea about the wire,wonder if hardware wire like in the chicken brooder would work ? Its strong and study? I think the potatoes in a bag will do good too.
> We will use 2x5s screwed together in place of post, the post cost way too much now.
> I have a few grow light I had from seed starting.Also bought the poly for GH from Leonards.


Hey Meerkat,

Not sure about the type or size of your GH, but how are you planning to heat it in the winter? Southern winters have gotten brutal lately and we just finished up building ours. We built a tiny one, 25 square feet, as a "first attempt" and learning experience. We haven't yet decided how to heat it. It's really too small for a oil-filled heater unless it's a tiny unit. I thought about utilizing the bubble wrap on the north side with three black buckets of water inside to store heat during daytime hours. I also read somewhere to insulate the bottom with Styrofoam board. We have 2" thick pavers in the bottom of ours to keep the plants off the ground. I think we will add in some of the Styrofoam to be on the safe side.

Let me know if you have any other ideas.

Thanks!!


----------



## Meerkat

Bandurasbox said:


> Hey Meerkat,
> 
> Not sure about the type or size of your GH, but how are you planning to heat it in the winter? Southern winters have gotten brutal lately and we just finished up building ours. We built a tiny one, 25 square feet, as a "first attempt" and learning experience. We haven't yet decided how to heat it. It's really too small for a oil-filled heater unless it's a tiny unit. I thought about utilizing the bubble wrap on the north side with three black buckets of water inside to store heat during daytime hours. I also read somewhere to insulate the bottom with Styrofoam board. We have 2" thick pavers in the bottom of ours to keep the plants off the ground. I think we will add in some of the Styrofoam to be on the safe side.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other ideas.
> 
> Thanks!!


 Our last GH was a hoop house 12 ft' W and 25'L, about a 100 ft. from the house.We used xmas string lights[not advising you to use them] to keep seedlings warm at night,worked great.
Tried other ways to heat but they used too much energy.
Now we have a lean to,on the south side of the house.its only 19'L and 9'W. We can use bedroom windows for heat from house and maybe a small heater if it gets real cold.its covered in GH plastic .Also have grow ights to help with seedlings and mature plants.
Will open it next week,I hope.We planted lots of greens this week,collards,kale mustard and turnips.Also onions and carrots.
We are tired.Not young.

PS.I found some GH plastic online at Leonards for a great price,20X50 i think 'forgot'.It last longer than the plastic we used before .It is made for GH use,unlike the contruction stuff we used that only lasted a season.


----------



## lhalfcent

The_Blob said:


> I maximize my growing space by having heavy-screen-type shelving units along the walls and rows of wooden trellis so that I can grow herbs and other a-little-goes-a-long-way plants in small pots, climbing vine veggies AND so light can still get in to hit the raised beds. I also hang planters from the roof peak. My GH is small 12x16 because I live in Ohio :2thumb: and I primarily use it for starting plants for spring...
> 
> side note: I am going to grow taters in haybales over the winter to see how that works :crossfinger:
> 
> maybe I should replace the panels with gigantic fresnel lenses? :lolsmash:


OOOOOO i just got some straw bales and been thinking about taking chicken wire and making a barrel shape fill with straw and growing tators! would hay be better or straw? i guess either would work right?


----------



## kejmack

Clarice, did you get the green house? You could always make three smaller green houses or sell the part you don't need.


----------



## Ezmerelda

I day dream about having a heated greenhouse so I can grow my own avocados. I miss having them, but here they cost nearly $2 each! 

That is what I miss most about California, being able to buy avocados cheap from road side stands...and the complete lack of allergies...but that's all.

::sigh:: Maybe some day...


----------

